
CISA is now law. - shpx
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/18/house-senate-pass-budget-with-cisa/
======
blazespin
It sucks, but inevitable. The simple reality is that the internet has become
almost completely not usable for businesses just trying to business. I think
instead of fighting this stuff we should fight for educational laws such that
when your browser comes up or all advertising by any ISP should include
warnings your information is easily accessible by government agencies - and
how it's available.

In fact, I'd like to see Google's default web page (as well as Bing and
DuckDuckGo) have a list of very very plain spoken warnings about how easy your
data can be compromised. Browser finger printing, MITM attacks, etc.

~~~
pdkl95
> has become almost completely not usable for businesses just trying to
> business

Maybe they should have invested in proper end-to-end crypto and actually care
about security. If you business depends entirely on a resource, it's usually a
good idea to protect that resource.

> Google's default web page

Why would google do that? You're asking them to completely undermine their
business model. Google/Facebook/etc are just as bad as governments in their
desire to vacuum up as much personal data as possible. Usually, there isn't
much of a difference between government and business - national security
letters, PRISM, and FAIRVIEW (AT&T) mean that whatever these private business
have is also available to government (or anybody else that can gain access to
the data).

Both sides like the arrangement, so why would they put up warnings? That would
only reduce the amount of data they get to play with.

~~~
blazespin
There should be a law that warnings should be present.

~~~
pdkl95
Why would the _government_ pass such a law that reduces their surveillance
capability?

The question is how to fix institutional corruption block the public-private
partnerships. When that is accomplished will we have the _luxury_ of worrying
about legislating warni8ngs.

------
Fjolsvith
And if anyone has anything to say about it, the CIA, NSA and FBI will take
note.

